# Rainbow Kribensis spawned



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I noticed that two of my Kribs had seemingly paired off and had been disappearing into the caves around my tank. I look in my tank today and saw the following...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool. I'm looking for a nice male krib to breed w my female. Have always loved kribs


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute babies. Good job!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Cool. I'm looking for a nice male krib to breed w my female. Have always loved kribs


Happy to sell mine to you! I have another male that's about 3". They have outgrown my tank...


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

bigfry said:


> Cute babies. Good job!


Thanks! I didn't do much


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

kivyee said:


> SeaHorse_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. I'm looking for a nice male krib to breed w my female. Have always loved kribs
> ...


Are you wanting to sell just male or all 3? Text me at 604-868-5553. Thanks


----------

